# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  >  ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗΣ ΥΑΜΑΗΑ RX V675  300EURO

## alex1

ΥΨΗΛΉΣ ποιότητας 7 - κανάλος ραδιοενισχυτής με λειτουργίες Network όπως AirPlay και AV controller app, υποστήριξη Full HD Video από κινητά τηλέφωνα ή tablets / laptop, HDMI (5 in - 1 out) με 3 D και Audio Return Channel, Front USB Digital Connection για iPod, iPhone και iPad, αναπαραγωγή FLAC ή WAV 192 kHz / 24 - bit, ECO Mode για εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας μέχρι και 20 %, Multi- Channel formats ( Dolby Digital, Dolby TrueHD, Dolby ProLogic ΙΙ, Dolby ProLogic IIx, DTS Digital Surround, DTS HD, DTS HD Master Audio, DTS HD High Resolution Audio, DTS Digital Surround 24 /96 , DTS Neo6 , USB/Netword Audio support FLAC 24 bit/192 kHz, WAV 24 bit/192 kHz, ΜΡ3 48 kHz/320 kbps, MPEG- AAC 48 kHz/320 kpbs, WMA 48 kHz/320 kbps, ΥΡΑΟ Sound Optimisation, DLNA Certified, Compressed Music Enhancer για ενίσχυση των συχνοτήτων κατά την αναπαραγωγή ΜΡ3 αρχείων, Auto Power Down (2 /4 /8 /12 ώρες). Χαρακτηριστικά: Κανάλια: 7. 2 Ισχύς Εξόδου: 150 W (4 ohms, 0. 9 % THD, τιμή 300 euro   6947563626

----------

